# Oven trick



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone with experience doing this, alittle advice please. I have a 8800gt that's not working I'd like to try to use as a physX card


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 14, 2010)

I heard that the freezer can also fix it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

350-400F 10min. just watch it take the shroud and stuff off too try and leave the cooler on if you cant its ok but the pressure might help with the reflow. though the TIM should be replaced after. remember to preheat


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 14, 2010)

what does the oven do to the card? besides heat it


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2010)

melts the solder to hopefully lets it reflow on a broken connection in hopes to revive dead or dying parts.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 14, 2010)

oh. thats sweet.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111414
ask beertintedgoogles its worked for him


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> 350-400F 10min. just watch it take the shroud and stuff off too try and leave the cooler on if you cant its ok but the pressure might help with the reflow. though the TIM should be replaced after. remember to preheat



thx bro. So I should remove the heatsink from the card?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> thx bro. So I should remove the heatsink from the card?



ya might as well.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

I did, but Beer isn't online for me to ask questions


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ya might as well.



rodger, will do


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

heatsink is off, preheating oven now


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> heatsink is off, preheating oven now



GL dude


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

definately take the heatsink off, you wouldnt want anything plastic (like fan wires) to melt


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> definately take the heatsink off, you wouldnt want anything plastic (like fan wires) to melt



GOOD POINT


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

exactly thats why i had said to remove the shroud. but then i was like well but then the fan is bolted in and their are probably plastic washers F-that nvm. my thought process was much like when i did it to my xbox leave the HS on and it will be applying pressure during the heating process upping your chances of success.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

dinner is in the oven


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 14, 2010)

good luck barbaricsoul


----------



## werez (Jan 14, 2010)

epic fail


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

well it's got about 3 mins left. I doubt I'll be testing it tonight though. Getting late and I don't feel like taking my computer down to install it right now.



> epic fail



Why you say that? Card was already not working. If this don't work, it's not like I actually lost anything. Hell, I didn't even have to buy the card.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

w00t i hope it works out. and remember its mad hot dont put pressure on the power connector either it will be soft


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Card is out of the oven. I know I got it hot enough, I could smell the card before I actually entered the kitchen. The solder looks like it's melted alittle, so if a solder joint is the issue, it should work. Right now the card is outside in 25'f temps cooling off. 

Can anyone give me a diagram for making a dummy dongle for the 8800 just incase this worked.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Card is out of the oven. I know I got it hot enough, I could smell the card before I actually entered the kitchen. The solder looks like it's melted alittle, so if a solder joint is the issue, it should work. Right now the card is outside in 25'f temps cooling off.
> 
> Can anyone give me a diagram for making a dummy dongle for the 8800 just incase this worked.



NO NO NO!!! let it room temp cool the stress from hot and cold will prob fracture it!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> NO NO NO!!! let it room temp cool the stress from hot and cold will prob fracture it!



agreed. let it cool slowly. hell, wrap it in a towel or something.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Opps, oh well, what's done is done. Hopefully I didnt fuck it up putting it outside. Card is cooled down now and back inside the house.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Opps, oh well, what's done is done. Hopefully I didnt fuck it up putting it outside. Card is cooled down now and back inside the house.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86507


----------



## werez (Jan 14, 2010)

good luck BarbicSoul .. but you should first examine the card before you try to "test" it . If something goes wrong , you could damage the motherboard . Remember that the PCIe delivers some voltages , and you don`t want to short something with the card . Yes it`s a small possibility , but you could cause damage , and i`m pretty sure you don`t want that to happen.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

I examined both sides of the card closely using my flashlight (C-cell battery mag-lite) for several minutes, no damage could be seen


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

plug it in already!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

give me a minute, I'm still putting the heatsink back on it


----------



## werez (Jan 14, 2010)

THUNDERS , SCREAMS , IT IS ALIVE !!!! hahahaa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5URYhXE55bo


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

lol, ok guys, I'll be back shortly, guess I'll try it out tonight and see if the thing works.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

it worked, I'm using the 8800gt right now. I guess tomorrow I get to go buy some diodes.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice, been following your adventure.  Glad it worked and you learned new cooking skills.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

thx Viper

thx to everyone that helped me, I appreciate the help. You guys ROCK


----------



## TIGR (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting, I have never heard of this trick before. I thought you were guys were joking until I saw sneeky's post.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2010)

There was another thread like this not too long ago, but I cant seem to find it now Was all about baking something or another.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm so glad I didn't have to resort to this to bring my 280 back to life...  how scary!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

so did it work? i gotta leave for work in 5, lemme know already!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> There was another thread like this not too long ago, but I cant seem to find it now Was all about baking something or another.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109322


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

btw barbaric. i know you asked and ilinked. but you dont need a dongle anymore just use

-forcegpu nvidia_g80

in the shortcut


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2010)

I tried this method with an old 8800GTS 640MB card a couple of years ago but it didnt work for me, probably a different issue that was causing the cards failure, so glad it worked for you though barbaric....... well done!  Anyone for Physx and toast?    You have heard of Baked Alaska?  maybe now it should be called baked Akaska!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so did it work? i gotta leave for work in 5, lemme know already!



It worked yeah...



BarbaricSoul said:


> it worked, I'm using the 8800gt right now. I guess tomorrow I get to go buy some diodes.



Well done on getting it working again, as you're using the card for PhysX, what is the minimum card that can be used, is it a 8600? I've got a 8400GS that I'd like to use but I don't think it'll work.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the freezer trick was for batteries heheh!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 14, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> I heard that the freezer can also fix it.



Everything in the kitchen can, ovens, freezers, blenders, deep fryers, microwaves, pudding, eggs, the bitch, etc.

Freezer/oven things are not an exact science, it's closer to luck than an actual "trick". Then again if a card is broken, you have no warranty and no clue what's wrong with it luck is all you have left to gamble on. It's similar to slapping your CRT TV when it's acting up.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so did it work? i gotta leave for work in 5, lemme know already!



Yes Mussels, the card is working. I've got it in my tower now in place of my 5870.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 14, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Everything in the kitchen can, ovens, freezers, blenders, deep fryers, microwaves, pudding, eggs, the bitch, etc.
> 
> Freezer/oven things are not an exact science, it's closer to luck than an actual "trick". Then again if a card is broken, you have no warranty and no clue what's wrong with it luck is all you have left to gamble on. It's similar to slapping your CRT TV when it's acting up.



Damn your coming out with some good sarcasm lately man, even for you, I like it 

And I have to correct you on the last bit of your post, slapping a CRT when its acting up is and has been a known science for many years, aswell as kicking tyres and lifting a car bonnet when you have no idea what your looking at, scanning around to see if you have somehow magically become a mechanic and then closing it again when you relise you havent


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> btw barbaric. i know you asked and ilinked. but you dont need a dongle anymore just use
> 
> -forcegpu nvidia g_80
> 
> in the shortcut



short cut for what?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> short cut for what?



F@H, is my guess


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> F@H, is my guess



That don't seem right. How would altering F@H shortcut cause the card to run as a physX card when I don't start the F@H program?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That don't seem right. How would altering F@H shortcut cause the card to run as a physX card when I don't start the F@H program?



perhaps F@H used too main cycles in his brain, and he slipped up as to what forum section he was in?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 14, 2010)

roger that mussels im a moron your not doing F@H at all. ..........either way you wont need a dongle


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, it took alittle bit, but I got it all up and running this morning


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 21, 2010)

ok first time i notice this, so i have many old dead mobo's and 4 HDD's with dead PCB with healthy important media, i keep this HDD's witting for an solution, so is this trick work with it


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> ok first time i notice this, so i have many old dead mobo's and 4 HDD's with dead PCB with healthy important media, i keep this HDD's witting for an solution, so is this trick work with it



do not bake your HDD that will end in failure.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> do not bake your HDD that will end in failure.



Agreed. HDDs have small fiber filters inside as well.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 21, 2010)

I shorted out a copper heatsink on a diode of my 2TB HDD last night, the computer shut off instantly. I almost crapped myself, it still has a little black mark on the copper sink and the diode.


So I bake it? It still works, and I plugged into the "B" this morning and that was good, but should I bake it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I shorted out a copper heatsink on a diode of my 2TB HDD last night, the computer shut off instantly. I almost crapped myself, it still has a little black mark on the copper sink and the diode.
> 
> 
> So I bake it? It still works, and I plugged into the "B" this morning and that was good, but should I bake it?



450º 3 hours.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

baking is for pcbs that need solder fixed, freezing is for drives that ratchet against the sides/arm while trying to read.  
baking could actually fix the issue, freezing is a temporary fix so you can copy info off of it.

freezing a pcb will do nothing.... baking a hard drive is a baaadd baaad thing.


----------



## afw (Mar 21, 2010)

Interesting topic ... great to see the trick worked ... 

Will this work on other components ... i mean ... RAMs ... Sound cards .. etc ...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 21, 2010)

werez said:


> THUNDERS , SCREAMS , IT IS ALIVE !!!! hahahaa
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5URYhXE55bo



that was very funny


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> do not bake your HDD that will end in failure.





alucasa said:


> Agreed. HDDs have small fiber filters inside as well.





Steevo said:


> I shorted out a copper heatsink on a diode of my 2TB HDD last night, the computer shut off instantly. I almost crapped myself, it still has a little black mark on the copper sink and the diode.
> 
> 
> So I bake it? It still works, and I plugged into the "B" this morning and that was good, but should I bake it?





Solaris17 said:


> 450º 3 hours.





digibucc said:


> baking is for pcbs that need solder fixed, freezing is for drives that ratchet against the sides/arm while trying to read.
> baking could actually fix the issue, freezing is a temporary fix so you can copy info off of it.
> 
> freezing a pcb will do nothing.... baking a hard drive is a baaadd baaad thing.




thanx all my brothers, so is there something can do it to get my data back, can we say the freezing of pcb


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

as far as hdds with dead pcbs - if you can find the exact same hdd working (ive got it with a different size, but same model - though i've had that not work as well) 

you just replace the pcb with a working one. as long as the platters are in working order, all is good to go.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 21, 2010)

My HDD is fine, it was a joke post and a total derail on the thread, but since the OP got his fix it does no harm untill someone tries it and destroys the magnetics of the HDD.


Just so everyone knows, baking a HDD will completely fuck the magnetic media, at the very least it will cause the data to be destroyed from the heat effect on magnetic objects.


But I did plug into my B, and that was good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Steevo said:


> My HDD is fine, it was a joke post and a total derail on the thread, but since the OP got his fix it does no harm untill someone tries it and destroys the magnetics of the HDD.
> 
> 
> Just so everyone knows, baking a HDD will completely fuck the magnetic media, at the very least it will cause the data to be destroyed from the heat effect on magnetic objects.
> ...



gah wtf i didnt even get credit for catching it. what will i do with you steevo?


----------



## Steevo (Mar 21, 2010)

I know, we must have some zombie members today. need moar coffee.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 21, 2010)

digibucc said:


> as far as hdds with dead pcbs - if you can find the exact same hdd working (ive got it with a different size, but same model - though i've had that not work as well)
> 
> you just replace the pcb with a working one. as long as the platters are in working order, all is good to go.




im try this before, looking for HDD like mine but it's too hard to find it, it's old WD3000 can't find like it in our markets


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 22, 2010)

HOLY FFKING CYBERTOAST!

So - I'm reading this thread thinking "Yeah .. BS... " then I get to remembering the two failed 8800GTS's lying under some of my garbage in the back of my workshop - So I figure.. what the hell... and I dig one out , remove the fan & plastic heat-sink cover, and I bake the bugger.. just like that with heat-sink still attached...

*Blow me the hell over if this didn't only fix THAT one but the OTHER one as well!!*

Thanks guys! I now have 2 perfect 8800GTS's that are 3Dmark 06'ing 12,000+ 

My Method - For anyone reading : 

1.) Removed Fan, and plastic heat-sink cover.
2.) Heated Oven up to 200 Celsius.
3.) Placed card heat sink DOWN on a baking tray - Heat-sink still attached.
4.) Lightly basted card with a mix of eggs, pepper & a dash of milk (No.. No I didn't)
5.) Roasted for 10~12 minutes.
6.) Turned OFF Oven & cracked the door a little open to let oven slowly cool.
7.) ~10 minutes later opened the door almost half way and let it cool sum-more.
8.) Removed card once it was cool enough to handle (It was still pretty hot)
9.) Reassembled card and jammed it into an unsuspecting PC.
10.) Run 3Dmark06 - Score 12,000+

This Worked so well I'm going to dig up a few other failed video cards I have lying around and bake them too... And even some faulty ram modules... why the hell not right?

I think the next time anything breaks its going straight in the oven!


----------



## zithe (Mar 23, 2010)

Just be careful not to melt everything lol.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 23, 2010)

nice! ill take some dead cards


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 24, 2010)

UPDATE! - Lolz FAIL!

So I dug up that 5400 that had also died with apparent "Memory Failure" and I figure - heck It fixed the 8800, why not the 5400?

So I sling the sucker in the oven... but this time....

Bwaaap Bwaaap Bwaaawaaawaaaaaaa.....

ALL THE DAMN CAPACITORS AND THE CLOCK GENERATOR CRYSTAL FELL OUT! 

Apart from simply falling out the capacitors where clearly deformed by the heat, and It was easy to see WHY since a maximum temperature of 105 Degrees Celsius is clearly printed on the side of them, and I had them at ~200 Degrees... 

The Clock Gen looks fine tho - it just fell out when the solder melted, the capacitors on the other hand PUSHED themselves out as their underbellies expanded & burst slightly in the heat.

BUT I AM NOT BEATEN - I plan to re-attach the Clock Gen, and replace all of the capacitors... This project just keeps getting funner & funner 

They (the capacitors) are all just general power regulators/buffers on this board so I don't expect any real problems there - So long as the rest of the card is actually still working... But Capacitors are real cheap - so as soon as I get a chance I'm putting more in and will update with the results.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 24, 2010)

afw said:


> Interesting topic ... great to see the trick worked ...
> 
> Will this work on other components ... i mean ... RAMs ... Sound cards .. etc ...



I'm thinking about doing this for one of my OCZ-gold DDR3 sticks -I don't want to wait on an RMA and don't want to buy something else to hold me over until I'd get them back.  Found a link to instructions -what do you guys think?

http://www.maximumpc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1045727


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> I'm thinking about doing this for one of my OCZ-gold DDR3 sticks -I don't want to wait on an RMA and don't want to buy something else to hold me over until I'd get them back.  Found a link to instructions -what do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1045727



terrible idea.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 24, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> I'm thinking about doing this for one of my OCZ-gold DDR3 sticks -I don't want to wait on an RMA and don't want to buy something else to hold me over until I'd get them back.  Found a link to instructions -what do you guys think?



Provided you don't care if you totally destroy them and void their warranty altogether, it's a GREAT Idea.

Just keep in mind that Total and Absolute failure is always an option when performing these stunts.

When you put them back on your motherboard they could *blow* your memory bus *destroying your entire motherboard and even your CPU*.

This MAY NOT happen, and everything MIGHT work out fine, but it IS a possibility.

So...


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 24, 2010)

It is definitely tempting to do (I've got an extra motherboard at least if it blows that up) but I guess I'll end up getting a second set of memory and fixing it via the RMA method whenever I get around to putting in a 64-bit OS.  Of course, I could always use it as an excuse to buy another i7 920 or 930 and build a second rig.  Hmmm....


----------



## hellrazor (Mar 24, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> When you put them back on your motherboard they could *blow* your memory bus *destroying your entire motherboard and even your CPU*.



*cough* of course you could grab an old mobo, shove a CPU in it, and plug it into your PSU. Hell, you probably don't even need a monitor - if nothing smokes you've at least kept that from happening to your good PC.


----------



## D007 (Mar 25, 2010)

I read all of this intently, like a book. lol..
Marvelous, congratulations.


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 25, 2010)

@ BarbaricSoul or BazookaJoe

When you said your card wasn't working, how wasn't it working? Wouldn't boot? 

I'm trying to figure out what kinds of problems baking fixes. I know it fixes the solder and all, but what problems does bad solder cause?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> @ BarbaricSoul or BazookaJoe
> 
> When you said your card wasn't working, how wasn't it working? Wouldn't boot?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what kinds of problems baking fixes. I know it fixes the solder and all, but what problems does bad solder cause?



any situation where the card is artifacting massively in 2D, or not posting at all. more or less, only try this in situations where you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Techtu (Mar 25, 2010)

... This thread = MAD AS TOAST!!


----------



## ctrain (Mar 25, 2010)

This definitely works, buddy baked a 8800gt the other night @ 375f, 10 min... sure as shit it worked.

Went from artifact so bad that it was unusable to 100% fine


----------



## zithe (Mar 25, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> *cough* of course you could grab an old mobo, shove a CPU in it, and plug it into your PSU. Hell, you probably don't even need a monitor - if nothing smokes you've at least kept that from happening to your good PC.



Good luck finding an 'old' DDR3 board that you don't happen to be using.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

don't need an equivalent board to test a GPU, an old one will do fine. doesn't need DDR3


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 25, 2010)

digibucc said:


> don't need an equivalent board to test a GPU, an old one will do fine. doesn't need DDR3



It was a response to a response of a response over my side question about baking one of my faulty DDR3 DIMMs.   That's a mouthfull!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 26, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> @ BarbaricSoul or BazookaJoe
> 
> When you said your card wasn't working, how wasn't it working? Wouldn't boot?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what kinds of problems baking fixes. I know it fixes the solder and all, but what problems does bad solder cause?



The SYMPTOM of these cards failure is usually what one would typically call "Memory Failure" and is generally seen as colored stripes or dotty line patterns thorough your display, and although it can sometimes prevent a system from loading , occasionally a faulty device will manage to beet as far as the desktop, but will typically not manage to get any further than that.

Whether or not it is necessarily ALWAYS a solder join failure is also a slightly debated topic - as I have read articles of actual PROVEN memory failure on a video card being repaired by this trick, something to do with the first vram chip on the board taking a lot more load than the rest typically do, as it also runs the frame buffer - and it's performance slowly degrading faster than that of the other chips, and eventually timing issues develop between the earlier chips and the later ones causing corruption, and the oven heat having a form of "wear leveling" effect on the vram's actual silicon.

All I really need to know is that my 2 8800GTS's where broked, and I baked them, and now they work 

EDIT : (The fx5400 tho, seeps pretty fuxt to tell the truth  - But I'm going to try reattach the parts just for fun anyway)


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 26, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> *cough* of course you could grab an old mobo, shove a CPU in it, and plug it into your PSU. Hell, you probably don't even need a monitor - if nothing smokes you've at least kept that from happening to your good PC.



Well Yes, if like you and me you have a back room full of spares - not everybody does


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 26, 2010)

got an extra mobo but not an extra CPU, so it looks like a no-go.  I could always get it tested at a shop though.  If their computer blows up, I know my DIMM is bad!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 27, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> got an extra mobo but not an extra CPU, so it looks like a no-go.  I could always get it tested at a shop though.  If their computer blows up, I know my DIMM is bad!



Good Call :3


----------



## r9 (Mar 27, 2010)

@majestic12

You are such a nice guy.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 27, 2010)

r9 said:


> @majestic12
> 
> You are such a nice guy.



All honesty, I'd feel really evil doing something like that -I was thinking about getting another set of memory so I could RMA mine and end up with a nice 12gigs that I'll never utilize but I ended up buying a new desk for my computer instead.  Maybe when DDR3 prices drop or I decide to get another CPU for my spare 1366 board, I'll pick up the "hold-me-over" set of memory so the RMA'ed stuff isn't missed as much.  Why chance something that has a lifetime warranty?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2010)

afw said:


> Interesting topic ... great to see the trick worked ...
> 
> Will this work on other components ... i mean ... RAMs ... Sound cards .. etc ...



Freezer trick works on ram that has been abused such as d9 series stuff


----------

